# Jacks Bath



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Jack had a bath the other night, after accidently biting himself and giving me a heart attack (silly hog) so thought i would share a few pictures i took


















































































if you cant tell, hes a typical male who hates a wash :lol:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

awww those are such good pics


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwww he is adorable. Thanks for sharing the pics with us :thumbup:


----------

